# Robberies



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 25, 2013)

Yesterday, my next-door neighbor and neighbor down the street were robbed during the day! I was at home as it was taking place and I feel sick! I guess they hopped the fence and broke in through the backyard.

Needless to say, I brought my torts/turts in and made sure to set my alarms. Ugh...

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 25, 2013)

Dogs. And geese. Best deterrents ever. I am so sorry this happened. Very disturbing.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 25, 2013)

Not a dog person. If I get a dog, it would be a boxer, but I'd fear it chewing up my shelled babies. Haha.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a pit but he's the biggest wimp in the world. What you can do though is get one of those signs at Home Depot that say along the lines of "beware of dog"

Lol about the geese...
I never thought of that


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 25, 2013)

I used to live in a fancy schmanzy part of Los Angeles, in Hancock Park, and our area got hit hard by professionals for a period of time. Some artwork was stolen and a lot of the obvious, jewelry. I was the only one on my little street, with the two big dogs and the goose in the backyard that wasn't. The LAPD coppers told everyone at a community meeting that fancy alarm systems do not work to avert the pro thieves but dogs, and in my case a territorial goose, do. We found a piece of pant pocket fabric by the gate around that time and the PD think the dogs, or the goose attacked a butt. I was not broken in to. My stuff wasn't as investment worthy as my neighbors so it would have been a waste of time for them anyhow, LOL.


----------



## pugsandkids (Sep 25, 2013)

Geese are scary! We've recently had a vehicle stolen, a Rottweiler puppy will be joining our fam in October, the alarm system installed sometime before that. 

The dog is simply an addition we've wanted for a while, he'll look intimidating, and sound intimidating, but be just another one of our boys!


----------



## dds7155 (Sep 25, 2013)

German shepherd ,,


----------



## ascott (Sep 25, 2013)

Burglary occurs during the day hours--when most folks are at work.

Home invasions usually occur during the night hours....


----------



## bigred (Sep 25, 2013)

Where in the world do you live


----------



## CourtneyG (Sep 26, 2013)

Geese are great, back in South Africa it was very common to have geese with your dogs(terriers, like spot the dog from target, so blanked on their proper name) the geese made a huge ruckus and attacked the intruder and the dogs helped as well.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 26, 2013)

I live in Mesa, AZ.

I am a stay at home Mom. Scares me to think robberies were taking place while I was sitting here and it could've been me!! 

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## Tom (Sep 26, 2013)

One of the company owners that I work for uses geese to guard her elephants. The geese make a huge ruckus any time anyone or anything comes around and they definitely bite. I had to go in to clean the pen with a trash can lid in one hand and a rake in the other. Not worried at all about the 10,000 pound elephant smashing me, just worried about getting pinched by the darn geese!

I train protection dogs for a living. I always have 3-5 of them around at any given time. My house has never been robbed. Service people are always warned to leave the dogs alone and sometimes we have "accidental" close calls with suspicious people anywhere near my house. Most sales people don't even get half way to the door bell, before turning around and deciding its not worth it.

Dogs are a great deterrent to crime, but no single strategy should be relied upon. Home security should have many layers to it.


----------



## Thalatte (Sep 26, 2013)

I have 5 dogs and the best one for deterring people is my little terrier! He makes such a ruckus of any little tiny thing...Turkeys or emus are also some mean birds that do well for guard animals. Or a male goat.

Tom want another coupld dogs to train? I have a terrier and boxer pit that are obnoxious! Trade you a tortoise for it!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: RE: Robberies*



ascott said:


> Burglary occurs during the day hours--when most folks are at work.
> 
> Home invasions usually occur during the night hours....



What's the difference? I thought they were the same thing? Someone breaks in and robs you, right?

A lot of burglaries during the summer happen in broad daylight, when home owners are in their backyard. someone walks right in the front door and steals your stuff... Always lock your door when you're out in the yard!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 26, 2013)

Shelly; Get some outdoor speakers and a recording of a BIG Dog barking or lots of Dogs barking. When you see unknown cars or people in the neigborhood, blast your Dog recording.. LOL it could work, and you wouldn't have to worry about your shell babies or cleaning up Dog Doo. There's a guy here that plays a Mountain Lion recording in his backyard to keep the coyotes away.


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Sep 26, 2013)

home invasion is different from burglary in that its perpetrators have a violent intent apart from the unlawful entry itself


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: RE: Robberies*



TigsMom said:


> Shelly; Get some outdoor speakers and a recording of a BIG Dog barking or lots of Dogs barking. When you see unknown cars or people in the neigborhood, blast your Dog recording.. LOL it could work, and you wouldn't have to worry about your shell babies or cleaning up Dog Doo. There's a guy here that plays a Mountain Lion recording in his backyard to keep the coyotes away.



Hahahaha

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## Kameo37 (Sep 26, 2013)

I agree...I.was chased by many a goose as a kid! Those things are vicious! Swans are, too. Beautiful, but terrifying! Donkeys and llamas are supposed to make pretty good guards, too...for those with some land.


----------



## Irish (Sep 26, 2013)

I have two geese. They are bad to the bone yard protection first class. While they are not huggable, they are gentle, so safe for my kids to be around. If anything enters the back yard, I hear it, even in a dead sleep. The neighbors have been kind enough to tolerate occasional ruckus.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2013)

Worse then the geese were the two old Tom turkeys we had.... of course they are not big for the noise factor.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh Jacqui! I always wanted one pet turkey. Darn suburbia.
(And congrats on your little UPS package from Yvonne arriving, yay!)


----------



## E5150 (Sep 26, 2013)

Seriously, this is messed up. Get yourself a beware of dog sign, a never mind the dog beware of owner sign, a mastiff crossing sign, and a huge dog bowl that says "spike" or "killer" on it.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Sep 26, 2013)

Haha. I have Basenjis...native African hunting dog, barkless....USELESS for home defense. But they are my life..I've been showing them, field trialing them, and breeding them (very selectively) for 22 years. 
I live alone, just me, 2 Basenjis (currently) and 3 tortoises. I have a 9mm in my nightstand.
So far, no problems, but sometimes I wish I had a more intimidating dog.

Maybe I need an attack Tortoise! Hahahah


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Sep 26, 2013)

Never hurts to have a gun.
Got a sig p220 .45cal in my nightstand, and a sig mosquito .22cal for my woman in her nightstand. I also keep a Remington 12 gauge in a secret spot somewhere else in the house.


----------



## Laura (Sep 26, 2013)

daytime burgs: they usually knock.. if no one answers they bust the door or go to the back yard and smash a window.. so if you are home.. answer the door.. even if you don't open it.. they will prob pretend they are selling something.. 
Home Invasion.. is when people are home, they break in, tie up the homeowners and rob them.. 

Alarm system for when you are not home.. even just s sign, Beware of dog sign.. a dog house is good too. good locks.. and don't leave valuables in plain site.. 
The New thing.. is to break in and get house and car keys and come back later.. or they go in grab keys while people are out in the yards... So sad..


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 26, 2013)

I never answer knocks from people I don't know. Guess I should? Scary.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Sep 27, 2013)

We have three big dogs and although 2 of them are honest to goodness babies, they have deep barks and their hackles go up when they see strangers. The boxer is the smallest but she's the scrappiest and would probably attack an intruder. The one time the utility guy was peeking in the back yard without my knowing I heard these deep growls and barking and braying. They also go crazy barking at the neighbor but he told us to not shut them up because he likes living next to someone with intimidating sounding dogs. When someone came over to pick up our old washer/dryer the boxer would not stop growling at them with her hackles up until I told her it was okay and to back down. 

Still, it's a scary world some days and my bf says the next dog we get will be an english mastiff. He wants a 200 pound male one. If the barking or size doesn't scare them, then the drool might!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm temped to get a Boxer pup, now. 

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## rayneygirl (Sep 28, 2013)

we have a bull mastiff male, 1 yr old. but its the chow shepherd mixes i have that id be worried about. esp. the female indie. we have a lot of cars in the driveway even when someone is home alone. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Tom (Sep 28, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> I never answer knocks from people I don't know. Guess I should? Scary.



I let my dogs answer the door. Then we have a whole lot of, "WHAT??? I CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER ALL THESE 100 POUND AGGRESSIVE BARKING DOGS!!!" After they walk away, I tell the dogs to be quiet and go lay down. Which they do. 

Sometimes its good to have dogs as a career.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 28, 2013)

This little Boxer female is on hold for me today, if I should want her...

Darling face, huh?
_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 28, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> This little Boxer female is on hold for me today, if I should want her...
> 
> Darling face, huh?
> _________
> ~ Shelly ~



Ohhhh you have to get her! After all, your doing it for the safety of your turtles, tortoises and family!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 28, 2013)

Thinking about it. I'd have to give up the tort I wanted for her, though.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Sep 28, 2013)

Cute! They are very rambunctious though so if you don't have the patience for training and lots of exercise then I don't recommend a boxer. My 9 year old boxer runs laps around my 6 year old labs (and leaps and bounds over them too, literally).


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 28, 2013)

We had one that passed away from Parvo back in 2005. She was crazy and extremely entertaining.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 28, 2013)

Tom said:


> *Sometimes its good to have dogs as a career.*



** I second that!*


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 28, 2013)

Best.Fangs.Ever. Good doggie! : 0


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: RE: Robberies*



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > *Sometimes its good to have dogs as a career.*
> ...



That's creepy-scary.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## pugsandkids (Sep 28, 2013)

Get the boxer! I have had a couple of great experiences with boxers, but never owned one.

Three houses on my little street have been vacated this last month. It's hard to know who belongs in the neighborhood right now. I'm so eager to get our pup and have a big dog again.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 28, 2013)

We stopped to see the pup. My husband wasn't sold on her because the breeder failed to give her a bath. He's so silly.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 28, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...



** Tortoise protector! *


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 28, 2013)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ShellyTurtleTort said:
> 
> 
> > ALDABRAMAN said:
> ...


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 29, 2013)

Third times a charm! Saw three fawn Boxer's tonight and we brought this girl home. Named her Pumpkin (season friendly) born on August 3rd.
_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 29, 2013)

the puppy is so adorable! 


0.1.0 Russian tortoise
0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## pugsandkids (Sep 29, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> Third times a charm! Saw three fawn Boxer's tonight and we brought this girl home. Named her Pumpkin (season friendly) born on August 3rd.
> _________
> ~ Shelly ~



Oh my goodness! She's a beauty, congratulations! 
May I show a pic of my future "killer guard dog"? We can trade puppy tips


----------



## Merlin M (Sep 29, 2013)

Cute puppy! 

A couple of years ago we were away on holiday and someone broke into the flat opposite ours!
Made me glad we had people flat sitting our very noise sensitive Jack Russell. She is a big (for her breed) softie but has a very vicious sounding bark! I feel safe people wont break in with her about!
Not sure if she would actually do anything if they did now as she is quite old, but I know she would a year or so back!


----------

